# In a split-second, a CMPD officer shot my husband and saved my life



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://news.yahoo.com/split-second-cmpd-officer-shot-164331298.html


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Great read


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Great read


It is. In the described event, there was time for assessment of the 'general' situation. I'm *guessing *that when the husband showed himself he became a trigger-press away from death, and raising his gun activated the trigger finger. The cop was trained, in position and ready; that's the near-miracle the lady witnessed.


----------

